# Lamborghini Asterion leaked?



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It has a V10 and 3 electric motors and a rumored combined output of 900 HP (662 kW).


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## fiyascoricardo (Sep 5, 2019)

R5T said:


> my ip birthday wishes tneb
> It has a V10 and 3 electric motors and a rumored combined output of 900 HP (662 kW).


Can't wait also  !


----------



## s8v10turbo (Jan 4, 2020)

Interesting. Front of the roof line gives me Ford GT vibes.


----------



## nistah2020 (May 26, 2020)

Niceeeee!


----------

